
Macedonia and Greece: Vote settles 27-year name dispute - vojnovski
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-47002865
======
craftoman
EU is open to accessions because eastern countries will be forced to accept
refugees, it's all about the numbers here and we all missing the point. Truth
is "Macedonian" citizens have nothing to do with the actual ancient Greek
history, they're just a bunch of some Slavs came from north, changed their
name from FYROM to Macedonia. Greeks on the other hand think that
"Macedonians" are trying to start a territorial dispute in the next few years
and reclaim a Greek region also called Macedonia and that's one of the the
main reason they protesting these days. There's also an organized territorial
propaganda from FYROM but in the end it's just a small country without strong
allies. I don't know why Greeks are so paranoid, both contries should be
cooperating peacefuly without so much hate.

~~~
Gibbon1
> I don't know why Greeks are so paranoid

I think during the Greek Civil War the National Liberation Front which was
composed of Macedonian Slavic minorities waged a war of secession in
Macedonia. If I remember correctly I read allegations that even after the
civil war the National Front based in Yugoslavia would kidnap and impress
young men from Greek Macedonia.

They aren't remembered fondly by Greeks.

~~~
craftoman
Nah, that was basically some kind of a communistic conversion that didn't have
enough impact on Greeks. Civil war was actually a proxy war between Russia and
UK/USA, countries that participated and helped the Greek communist party were
Russian puppets.

